# StahlsTV.com Announces Feb.-April 2015 Free Live Video Classrooms



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With the recent launch of StahlsTV.com interactive educational website, you have access to the world’s largest library of on-demand videos on popular equipment such as cutters, printer/cutters, DTGs and heat presses as well as popular business topics such as marketing, pricing, applications, profitable niches and trends.

The February-April 2015 calendar of Stahls’ TV.com live classrooms features more than two-dozen free educational broadcasts on 19 topics. Live, interactive classes include popular subjects such as vinyl cutting for apparel, direct-to-garment printing, heat printing performance wear, and specialty decorating trends, as well as sessions focusing on business concerns such as maximizing ROI. 

Participants can ask questions and have them answered, and archived sessions can be accessed at no charge by completing a brief questionnaire and providing an email address. New classes are added each month, and a current calendar is available at www.stahlstv.com. To register, go to STAHLS' TV .

The only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

February 2015 Webinars
Tues., Feb. 10, 2015
Understanding ROI
2 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EST
Is it the right time for you to invest in new equipment? Learn how to figure the potential return on a new piece of decorating equipment. Get an idea of the real cost of ownership for a DTG, a print/cut machine, a vinyl cutter, and a heat press and how much you can make from each in this presentation by Zach Ellsworth, Stahls’ Equipment. Q&A will be available throughout. 

Wed., Feb. 18, 2015
How to Choose the Right Material for the Job: Heat Transfer Vinyl Edition
11 a.m.-Noon EST
Ever wonder what heat transfer material is right for a job? Join us as Courtney Matlick-Kubitza, Stahls' CAD-CUT Direct, reviews heat transfer materials on the market and what to look for to get the best results. From stretchy performance fabrics to thin, lightweight T-shirts, and tough athletic materials this session will enhance your confidence in finding the right material for every job. Q&A via chat will be available throughout the live video presentation.

Thurs., Feb. 19, 2015
Heat Press Comparison: What to Know Before You Buy
3 p.m.-4 p.m. EST
Whether you’re buying your first heat press, replacing an existing one, or looking to upgrade, learn how to choose the perfect press for your needs. Join Mike Koval, Stahls’ Equipment, in exploring features, functionality, performance, and more. A Q&A via chat will be available throughout the presentation. 

Mon., Feb. 23, 2015
Heat Press Success
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. EST
This session shows how to make the most of your Hotronix heat press and take full advantage of its versatility. Courtney Matlick-Kubitza, Stahls' CAD-CUT Direct will review Hotronix product options and explore wide-ranging topics including loading various items for decorating, choosing and using cover sheets, selecting the perfect transfer, and making money with number and letter personalization. You’ll also learn about heat applying rhinestone transfers and foil and how to achieve distressed effects. 

Mon., Feb. 23, 2015
Stahls' Vinyl Cutter Success Class for Apparel Decoration
2 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EST
Learn how to maximize your return on investment in a Stahls’ vinyl cutter by using Stahls’ manufactured films to customize virtually any fabric. Join Courtney Matlick-Kubitza, Stahls' CAD-CUT Direct, as she explores marketing to small businesses and teams, choosing the right material for the job, designing and cutting multicolor graphics, decorating performance wear, and more. You’ll also get tips for combining vinyl cutting with other decorating methods, reducing waste, and avoiding common cutting mistakes. 

Tues., Feb. 24, 2015
Guide to Direct to Garment Printing
3 p.m.-4:30 p.m. EST 
Enhance your perspective on direct-to-garment printing. This session explores how DTG fits in with other decorating techniques and what types of graphics and jobs its best suited for. Bob Robinson, Stahls' Equipment, will discuss the Epson® SureColor® F2000 and getting the perfect print. Find out whether DTG is right for your business. Any business considering a direct-to-garment printer investment is encouraged to attend. Q&A will be available throughout the live video presentation.

Wed., Feb. 25, 2015
Zip Up Big Profits: Heat Printing Jackets
3 p.m.-4 p.m. EST
Looking for new ways to make big profits heat printing high margin items? Customizing jackets and outwear with heat transfers is a fast and easy way to reach new markets and increase sales with existing customers year-round. Join Josh Ellsworth for this live Stahls’ TV event and learn how to successfully heat print jackets made of various fabrics and eliminate issues with zippers, buttons, and hoods, as well as how to market and package jackets with other offerings.

March 2015 Webinars
Tues., March 3, 2015
Investment Advice: DTG vs Print/Cut vs Vinyl Cut
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. EST
Every apparel decorating business is unique in its market opportunities and growth plans, and there is no “one-size-fits-all” technology. This live presentation explores the strengths and shortcomings of three major technologies. Join Zach Ellsworth, Stahls' Equipment, for real-world examples of items you can make, profits you can earn, and the monthly payments involved to help you make informed choices. Q&A will be available throughout. 

Wed., March 4, 2015
Making CadWorxLIVE Work for You
11 a.m.-1 p.m. EST 
Make the most of CadWorxLIVE, cloud-based vinyl-cutting design software’s thousands of templates, fonts, and clip art pieces. Josh Ellsworth, Stahls’ CAD-CUT Direct, discusses how to efficiently create art for vinyl cutting and increase profits with artwork design. You’ll learn how to work with pre-designed templates, personalize with names and numbers, and easily add effects like drop shadows and arches to entire rosters with a single click. Other topics include sizing designs for stock items, vectorizing logos for cutting, designing for athletic tails and split fronts, and exporting designs for proofing and customer approval.

Thurs., March 5, 2015
Kick it Out - How to Heat Print Shoes
2 p.m.-3 p.m. EST
Discover how to expand your sales by customizing footwear from sport cleats to cheer shoes and everything in between. Join Josh Ellsworth, Stahls’ CAD-CUT Direct, for step-by-step examples of how to print a variety of shoes using a heat press and heat transfer materials and check out opportunities for upselling current customers. Q&A via chat will be available throughout the live video presentation.

Thurs., March 19, 2015
Bling Report: Trends that Sparkle
2:30 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EDT 
Learn new ways to customize apparel and expand sales opportunities with glitters, rhinestones, sequins, metallics and bling appliqué. From single-color sparkle to full-color bling, Courtney Matlick-Kubitza, Stahls' CAD-CUT Direct, will help you add special effects like glitters, rhinestones, sequins, and foils to your decorating arsenal. Learn about the latest bling technologies and how to mix finishes to take designs to the next level using your heat press vinyl cutter, and/or embroidery machine. Q&A will be available throughout this live session. 

Tues., March 24, 2015
Heat Press Comparison: What to Know Before You Buy
11 a.m.-12:30 p.m. EDT
Whether you’re buying your first heat press, replacing an existing one, or looking to upgrade, learn how to choose the perfect heat press for your needs. Join Mike Koval of Stahls’ Equipment, in exploring features, functionality, performance, and more. Have your questions ready. A Q&A via chat will be available throughout the presentation. 

Wed., March 25
Next Level of DTG
3 p.m.-4:30 p.m. EDT
Take your DTG printing business to the next level with heat transfer materials. Join Bob Robinson, Stahls’ Equipment, to learn how to add unique effects and create one-of-a-kind designs using your heat press, DTG printer and heat transfer materials. From bling effects like glitter and rhinestones to foil and 3D, this is a class you won't want to miss. 

Thurs., March 26, 2015
Heat Printing Performance Wear
2 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EDT
Don’t turn away performance wear because of potential decorating issues. In this class, Josh Ellsworth, Stahls’ CAD-CUT Direct, will present tips, tricks and materials for making embellishing performance wear a breeze. You’ll learn how to load performance apparel on your press, the difference between cover sheets and when to use them, how to choose transfers, how to eliminate garment bruising, and how to print special effects on these fabrics. The class is open to any heat press owner from beginner to expert.

April 2015 Webinars

Tues., April 7, 2015
Stahls' Vinyl Cutter Success Class for Apparel Decoration
2 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EDT
Learn how to maximize your return on investment in a Stahls’ vinyl cutter by using Stahls’ manufactured films to customize virtually any fabric. Join Courtney Matlick-Kubitza, Stahls' CAD-CUT Direct, as she explores marketing to small businesses and teams, choosing the right material for the job, designing and cutting multicolor graphics, decorating performance wear, and more. You’ll also get tips for combining vinyl cutting with other decorating methods, reducing waste, and avoiding common cutting mistakes. 

Wed., April 8, 2015
Don't Go Naked At Night - Opportunities with Reflective
2 p.m.-3 p.m. EDT
Adding reflective heat transfers to your decorating business will open up new sales opportunities and present more ways to upsell current customers. Join Courtney Kubitza, Stahls' CAD-CUT Direct, for this live Stahls’ TV event as she demonstrates how to increase visibility on athletic wear, safety wear, and children's clothing using a heat press and reflective heat transfers. 

Wed., April 15, 2015
Screen Printed Transfers 101
2 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EDT
Screen printed transfers are a quick and convenient way to create professional screen printed apparel. Join Josh Ellsworth, Stahls' CAD-CUT Direct, to learn the basics of screen printed transfers and how to be successful with them. Find out how to choose the best screen printed transfer for the job, create artwork for these transfers, and apply them to various items. You’ll also learn how to save money ordering screen printed transfers and price them. Q&A via chat will be available throughout the live video presentation. 

Wed., April 22, 2015
Heat Printing On-Site
3 p.m.-4 p.m. EDT
Looking to take your business on the road? In this live video class Josh Ellsworth, Stahls' CAD-CUT Direct, will take you through the ins and outs of heat printing on-site at events. You’ll learn about event printing sales opportunities and products and find out how to set up your shop, including how to choose heat transfers to make your venture a success. Q&A via chat will be available throughout the live video presentation. 

Tues., April 28, 2015
Heat Press Comparison: What to Know Before You Buy
3 p.m.-4:30 p.m. EDT
Whether you’re buying your first heat press, replacing an existing one, or looking to upgrade, learn how to choose the perfect heat press for your needs. Join Mike Koval of Stahls’ Equipment in exploring features, functionality, performance, and more. A Q&A via chat will be available throughout the presentation.

Wed., April 29, 2015
Print Cut Profit - Roland Versacamm Overview
2 p.m.-3:30 p.m. EDT
The Roland Versacamm printer/cutter is a decorator’s dream machine due to the number of sales opportunities it creates. If you are considering expanding into digital printing, join Bob Robinson, Stahls' Equipment, as he presents the ins and outs of the print/cut process and demonstrates some of the lucrative opportunities it makes possible. The session also includes a review of the Roland Versacamm feature set and the differences in the most popular units

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

